# For Young Woodworkers Only



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

and a few older inexperienced. :icon_smile:

There is a bit that can preform four functions that will aid you in making assembly easier, faster with no twisted off screws, no wax needed and draws the joint tight.

The possible functions are - from small to large - anchor hole, pilot hole, counter sink and counter bore ( adjust stop collar ). 

I've had this one several years and the factory anchor hole diameter ( small ) portion broke from being too brittle. I made the one pictured from a hex key and look forward to it serving me for many years. If not, I have an abundance of pre-owned hex keys.

This particular bit is for #6 screws.


----------

